# 5 spd tranny oil replacement



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

My wife has an 03 2.5 w/ 5spd.
It shifts a little rough sometimes, so when I had it at the stealership for free state inspection I asked them to check it out.
They reported nothing abnormal.

I've had good luck with Pennzoil Synchromesh oil in my 95 Jetta, so i was considering putting it in the Altima.

2 questions:
Will I void the drivetrain warranty if I replace the tranny oil myself?
Has anyone used the synchromesh in thier Altima (or other tranny oils)?

Thanks


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*pjam* _"2 questions: Will I void the drivetrain warranty if I replace the tranny oil myself?
Has anyone used the Pennzoil Synchromesh in thier Altima (or other tranny oils)?"_

1) No. Save your receipts to show you did the work ... and which fluid you used. This leads to ...

2) Pennzoil (or GM & Chrysler) Syncromesh is too thin for Nissan trannies calling for a 75W-85 or 75W-90 GL4 gear oils. Don't use them ... nor RP Synchromax.

You need to start with the weight your owner's manual recommends ... then find all the different brans so you can buy/blend suitable gear oils in that weight.

I like the Red Line fluids (MTL & MT-90) but LOVE Specialty Formulations MTL-P and MTL-R:

http://www.specialtyformulations.com/index_files/page625.htm

http://www.specialtyformulations.com/index_files/Page675.htm

Both are similar formulations with the MTL-R being slightly thicker.

Now, it's time for you to catch up on some reading: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=99803&highlight=oil


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> *pjam* _"2 questions: Will I void the drivetrain warranty if I replace the tranny oil myself?
> Has anyone used the Pennzoil Synchromesh in thier Altima (or other tranny oils)?"_
> 
> 1) No. Save your receipts to show you did the work ... and which fluid you used. This leads to ...
> ...




Thanks for the reply!

I tried a search on transmission oil, but probably should have used "gear oil" in my search.

Yeah - the pennzoil synchromesh is thin. I used it in my 95 Jetta, and it shifts great, but I've read that some people mix a thicker oil with the pennzoil. I may do that soon. 
I can get Redline at my local NAPA store, so I may just put that in the Altima.


----------

